# new here and new owner of a tdi!



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new here and been lurking for a while. I just flew 2 states over to pick up my first diesel....a 2013 beetle. Still driving home now. Will post pics later.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Seems like VW can't make many of the diesels. They've been out for 6 weeks and none within 400 miles.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

Every dealer I spoke to said they were held up in port, while a few were being trickled in to preorders. My local dealer didn't even know that prices were released which left me less than interested in working with them. I actually found mine online...a dealer in philadelphia had a silver one...told em I was interested in black and they looked and found one in NJ. Kicked em a grand to get it in..hold it...and got on a plane saturday to get it. Very nice ride all the way home to michigan.  Black with black interior...sunroof...didnt want to blow 2g on a nav. Still working on pics tho.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats will have to check back to see the photo's. opcorn:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

We need pictures. The dealers in my area who haven't even seen a TDI claim they are not even out. Of course I know they are full of it and they have been trickling out for a month or so but pictures help educate the ignorant.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> We need pictures. The dealers in my area who haven't even seen a TDI claim they are not even out. Of course I know they are full of it and they have been trickling out for a month or so but pictures help educate the ignorant.


 Weird.. my local dealership has 3 of them sitting on the lot...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

djmatte said:


> Every dealer I spoke to said they were held up in port, while a few were being trickled in to preorders. My local dealer didn't even know that prices were released which left me less than interested in working with them. I actually found mine online...a dealer in philadelphia had a silver one...told em I was interested in black and they looked and found one in NJ. Kicked em a grand to get it in..hold it...and got on a plane saturday to get it. Very nice ride all the way home to michigan.  Black with black interior...sunroof...didnt want to blow 2g on a nav. Still working on pics tho.


 
Ok, well you obviously were very serious about getting what you wanted, excellent, so great experience driving back? Now that the dust has settled, what are your thoughts and how about that picture.


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

*TDIs on Autotrader*

A search for 2013 Beetle TDIs on Autotrader shows over 300 available. 

The color/options I want shows about 5 in the SouthEast US. 

Too bad my dealer doesn't seem too anxious to get me one. :banghead:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

jwcardy said:


> Weird.. my local dealership has 3 of them sitting on the lot...


 Yup....they're obvious getting thier share but 0 between Clearwater and Sarasota FL. The standard line they give customers is they are not out yet. I even had a couple log on to Autotrader and see for themselves. Had a salesman say "they still may not have them in inventory" and "they may have them but they can't sell them yet". I told them that Beetle TDIs are sitting in driveways right now.


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

I was told north america might get tdi bugs in 2014. Lol. One dealer says on order doesnt know when. Another said october which seems accurate for canada.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

What still not photos.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

LEBlackRob said:


> What still not photos.


And it doesn't look like there will be any.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> And it doesn't look like there will be any.


Must say that is pretty lame.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

No offense, but what's the big disappointment about no pics?

It either looks like a 2.5 with a TDI badge on it or a Turbo with a TDI badge on it. Shouldn't be radically different from those two models and/or the pictures you can find on the internet. 

Just photoshop a TDI badge on a pic of yours and you're 95% there.  (minus, of course, the engine and exhaust)


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Not the point, we love to see our fellow beetle brother's ride, so hopefully he will post one, after all it just like don't tell the kids you are going to take them to the zoo unless you mean it.


----------



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

BUMP! sorry all for the delay. Been super busy and am just now able to get pics posted. With all the mobile technology...theres no real easy way to share pics with forums...so had to actually sit down to the laptop. 























































Overall I have to say this is an amazing car. There's noticeably more room inside than my girlfriends golf and it feels so fun to drive. Gas mileage I find is dependent on how much you do the speed limit. Which is probably the same with all cars. It tends to float on a combined of 46 (hit that after the above pic was taken)...which to me makes it way worth the increase over my previous Saab 9-3 that was getting 31. I will say only buy this if you are a commuter. Yes you still get decent mileage in citys, but this thing excels in highway driving. Enjoy and let me know if anyone has any questions!


----------



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

I will say this about autotrader that a dealer told me. Once VW has assigned a car to the dealer, regardless of where it is or who its promised to it still shows up on AT. So most dealers i contacted originally were being held up in port and generally didn't know when it was coming. In some cases though I think the dealers seriously don't know anything about their own products (not knowing pricing has been out for months).


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice car, black always looks the best when it is clean and shiny, and great shots of the gauges.

Just a word of caution, you were getting pretty close to the concrete parking stop, a situation we all have to be aware of.

I am assuming that the 6 in the lower right side of the speedo is the gear you are in.

The gti's with dsg in drive don't show the gear unless you are shifting the dsg.

Now to show my ignorance is the TDI turbo charged?, didn't see a reading on the turbo gauge, i guess manual always shows the gear in the speedo.

Again very nice car, thanks for posting the various pictures.


----------



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep! Def turbo charged. The far right gauge on top of the dash is the turbo gauge.

Also the gear shows on the sticks and will actually suggest when you should up our down shift.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, technology!!!!!!!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

What model head unit is that?

Is that the newer RNS 300 series?

*EDIT/UPDATE:* Nevermind. I see that it's the Premium VIII version. No NAV.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Welcome*

Very nice set up! Enjoy your new ride. Digging those wheels!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Well my gauges don't look like that. I like your gauge set up. We congrats and hope to have fun with her. They change a couple things on it like that is a different style TDI badge.


----------



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

Was hard enough to find a tdI and get the colors i wanted. I wasn't too worried about the nav...especially at a cost difference of 2grand. I'll take my free android nav all day long  Also can go aftermarket down the road for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

djmatte said:


> Was hard enough to find a tdI and get the colors i wanted. I wasn't too worried about the nav...especially at a cost difference of 2grand. I'll take my free android nav all day long  Also can go aftermarket down the road for a fraction of the cost.


Yea have to agree. I love that touch screen had it in my last car wish I had it in the beetle but I can always find one on fleebay.


----------

